# riding with stent implant?



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

Recently had a stent installed in my left interventricular artery, which was 80% blocked. I plan on doing a ride next week but a little spooked about the whole thing. It will have been only 2 weeks since the procedure. Doc says I can get back on the back.... Anybody had this experience? The drugs make me a little loopy and I certainly won't ride if I'm even a little light headed. I've been told the affect will diminish in time. Just want to get back on the bike.


----------



## fog (Jan 14, 2005)

I had 3 stents put in in April 2015, I did not start to ride until around 2 months after I had the implants. I then just rode real easy and did not push it or try and raise my pulse. After around 3 to 4 months my Cardiologist told me to go for it.

BUT I strongly recommend that you have your Cardiologist's approval before you do much more than walk.

good luck,
Wayne


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

The only thing I would add is to make sure the doctor knows what level of output you are going for. He may be used to people who do a little bit of road riding or stationary bike riding. If you are a really hard biker, you may want to make that clear so that his advice is catered to you.


----------



## fog (Jan 14, 2005)

MSU Alum, Great catch. I forgot to include that it is very important for your Doc to know how you ride.
I spend a good 10 minutes talking with mine before he gave me the go ahead.
Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

Good for me my cardiologist is a mountain biker. Though I was a little surprised when I asked him how soon I can get back on the bike and his reply was, "1 week." Still, I'm going to be using the trainer for a couple of weeks until my follow up appt. 

Thanks for the input. Sure is good to know a stent is not a show stopper for what I love to do.


----------



## fog (Jan 14, 2005)

il2mb,
Good luck.
I forgot to mention that I had a hart attack before I had my stents put in. That may have made a difference.
I have no restrictions and my cardiologist urges me to push myself.
I hope we helped you.
Wayne


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

80% block should cause no damage to the heart. You can actually have a 100% block and if it is progressive the heart vascularize around it. You need a stent but the heart is fine and you can go back to exercise very soon after the operation. Your performance will be most likely better, your blood supply to the heart is now normal, minus side effects on the drugs. 

Different story with a sudden heart attack with 100% block: this damages your heart that is literally wounded, cells die, and it takes time to heal, if you ever do.

I had a heart attack and one stent put in an emergency intervention 13 months ago. Doctor instructions were not to wash dishes when I got out of the hospital, it took about 2 weeks to walk more than a few blocks, a month to go back on the bike for short rides, 3 months for normal rides and the ok from the doctor to push my heart rate, 6 months to psychologically feel like I could do it with no consequence.

In your case follow the advise of your doctor and go back, the more the wait the more your conditioning will go down and then you will think that it is the heart! The mind plays tricks easily. 

Enjoy the new plumbing!


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

"Your performance will be most likely better." Davide

Not likely, I sucked before and I'll probably suck after. 

Thanks for the input...


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi all, FWIW I'm a clinical exercise physiologist with over 17 years experience in cardiac rehabilitation. The biggest concern immediately after stent placement regarding strenuous activity is that you may start to bleed from the cath site. Sometimes, not often, the bleed can be bad enough that the accumulated blood needs to be surgically evacuated. Doesn't happen often, but sucks when it does. Did they use a femoral (leg) or radial (wrist) approach? This complication is more common with femoral caths which are kind of going out of style these days.

Anyway, after a week or so you should be pretty much good to go. If it were me, or someone I cared about, I'd start off with an easy to moderate ride just to see how it felt. After that, go ride your butt off as long as you feel OK.

Full disclosure: you SHOULD go to an outpatient cardiac rehabilitation program. The research is rock solid on this, odds are you'll live longer and have fewer cardiac events if you go to SOME cardiac rehabilitation. The magnitude of this effect is identical (and additive) to that of taking all your cardiac meds (aspirin, statin, and an anti-platelet) and go to your follow up physician up appointments - about a 30-35% reduction in cardiovascular mortality over 5 to 7 years. So, a 60-70% reduction in risk for taking your meds, going to the doc when you're supposed to, and going to a couple of weeks of monitored exercise and risk reduction education. Having said (typed) all that, most mountain bikers probably DON'T go to rehabilitation. Their call, they're adults, but at least you have the facts now.

Good luck. Stay on that bike. Have fun.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Great info by Fairbanks007. I had 4 stents in my right coronary artery put in back in early 2011 and though being very active in sea kayaking up to the procedure, it was still a few weeks recovery time for getting to feel "normal" again.

Here, I thought it was standard operating procedure for all cardiac stent patients to undergo cardiac rehab as Fairbanks007 recommended. It should be. I underwent 4 weeks of it (3 times a week) and glad I went. There, the nurses on site, via your heart monitor, could see how you were progressing with the various exercises and routines that is part of cardiac rehab. 

I simply cannot understand any cardiologist would allow a patient to go off on a ride some 2 weeks removed from the procedure, without first undergoing cardiac rehab to see where you stand; followed by allowing the patient free reign to get back to doing normal life things. And especially knowing the area where the stents were placed in is likely still swollen and a bit tender. Best wishes and hope you let everyone how it worked out for you!


----------



## il2mb (Jan 27, 2005)

Well, today was the day. Been two weeks since the stent implant. Did a hike with the wife yesterday and kept thinking this sure would be a lot nicer on my bike. Nothing against the wife but take me off the bike a couple of weeks and I get real grumpy. Anyway, did about 4 miles. Nothing too strenuous, but added some technical climbing that I knew last month would have brought on the chest pain. Felt great! No pain just a little light headed when pushing hard. This may be due to the meds I'm on. What a relief......


----------



## expat51 (Jul 29, 2020)

So as to not generate a whole other thread, I will post here...

One week ago I went down hard and ended with an aortic dissection that required installation of a stent. This was done via my right leg as the affected vein was on the descending aspect. Obviously this was an 'emergency operation' and as I have read thus far in general, come back from this type of operation is slower than for other types. I get this, but.... in all other ways I am a healthy active MTBer of 51 years, and although I admittedly ride perhaps a bit more aggressively the what is the average for my age group as a predominantly gravity driven rider, I would not classify myself as some sort of elite category masters athlete at all, but rather a reasonably fit guy who rides a lot. now, does anyone have any experience with riding post stent insertion? For me, I already know the path back is going to be a bit slower, measured in the 12 to 18 month return to full capacity range rather than say 3-6 month, but how much has the insertion of a stent impacted others riding? how dangerous is 'the red zone' while descending and how much yellow over an extended period is acceptable? I have had a hard time finding any information on this subject at all, so any info would be a step forward.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

When you say you "went down hard", was that crash that resulting the aortic dissection? What happened in the crash that specifically caused the damage? 

I always thought that an aortic dissection was only survivable if you were essentially in the hospital parking lot when it happened.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

expat51 said:


> For me, I already know the path back is going to be a bit slower, measured in the 12 to 18 month return to full capacity range rather than say 3-6 month, but how much has the insertion of a stent impacted others riding? how dangerous is 'the red zone' while descending and how much yellow over an extended period is acceptable? I have had a hard time finding any information on this subject at all, so any info would be a step forward.


Correct me if I'm wrong.
Normally a stent is placed in a partially blocked artery to open it up. In your case, you crashed hard enough to get a spike in pressure that damaged to inner lining of the aorta.

As you seem to know, the experience of people getting stents for blockage will be completely different than for someone who has had damage.

"how dangerous is 'the red zone' while descending and how much yellow over an extended period is acceptable?"
What does this mean? What are red and yellow zones?

I'm guessing that unless and until the damage heals, you'd be best off avoiding the kind of damage you got in your crash. What does your doctor say?


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I have a bike racer friend who has a stent in his heart for several years now, still doing fine. 
In fact he's faster, in his fifties, than he was in his 40's.

So, yeah, there is riding, even racing if you want, after a cardiac "event". 
Of course, your cardiologist has got to give you the green light on that.


----------



## expat51 (Jul 29, 2020)

TheBaldBlur said:


> When you say you "went down hard", was that crash that resulting the aortic dissection? What happened in the crash that specifically caused the damage?
> 
> I always thought that an aortic dissection was only survivable if you were essentially in the hospital parking lot when it happened.


Apparently not, Although that is a whole other discussion as the rescue services were, slow to respond at best (to be expected here in Croatia), and my other symptoms such as wooziness from hitting my head and cracked ribs as I fell as well actually ensured I went to the ER where a CT scan caught the rupture. (My understanding of survival times is that it depends on severity and location, and mine was apparently the type that could have gone unnoticed had I not gone to the hospital in the first place, which would have proved fatal within 12 to 36hrs).


----------



## expat51 (Jul 29, 2020)

MSU Alum said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.
> Normally a stent is placed in a partially blocked artery to open it up. In your case, you crashed hard enough to get a spike in pressure that damaged to inner lining of the aorta.
> 
> As you seem to know, the experience of people getting stents for blockage will be completely different than for someone who has had damage.
> ...


I'll thank you for stating the obvious on short term prognosis... because that wasn't obvious to me.... 
if you are not sure what 'in the red' or 'in the yellow' means I suspect your a pretty casual rider where fitness is a non-concern, which is quite fine in and of itself, cause those are pretty standard terms.

What I am seeking here is some feedback experience regarding impacts on riding regiments... how much is being 'in the red' (e.g. flat out descending) an issue as opposed to how much consistent 'in the yellow' (e.g. extended hill-climbs) is an issue for what time frame during the return process. There is little at best medical experience with my situation here in Croatia, so even my doctors are at a bit of a loss....


----------



## expat51 (Jul 29, 2020)

Radium said:


> I have a bike racer friend who has a stent in his heart for several years now, still doing fine.
> In fact he's faster, in his fifties, than he was in his 40's.
> 
> So, yeah, there is riding, even racing if you want, after a cardiac "event".
> Of course, your cardiologist has got to give you the green light on that.


Now this is the type of positivism I was hoping to hear!!! Thanks for that!!

Any chance you could get with them on what the recovery process looked like? Time frame, critical check points etc.?

I'd like to do this as much 'by the book' as I can.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

expat51 said:


> What I am seeking here is some feedback experience regarding impacts on riding regiments...


You almost blew out your aorta in a crash. Do you really need advice on whether putting yourself in a position to do that again is a good idea?

You're not going to find anyone of the same age, physiology, injury or intervention as you to make meaningful comparisons. You may even have had a different brand and model of stent placed using a unique procedure that isn't easily compared to others.

Maybe the injury will heal in 3 months, maybe there will be a weak spot there for the rest of your life. You're just going to have to talk to your doctor about it. In a year, there could be soft plaque or calcification. Who knows?

Dealing with a condition this severe on mtbr is a really bad idea.


----------



## expat51 (Jul 29, 2020)

MSU Alum said:


> You almost blew out your aorta in a crash. Do you really need advice on whether putting yourself in a position to do that again is a good idea?
> 
> You're not going to find anyone of the same age, physiology, injury or intervention as you to make meaningful comparisons. You may even have had a different brand and model of stent placed using a unique procedure that isn't easily compared to others.
> 
> ...


Again, I get that this is not a space for medical advice, but given the thread specifically references riding with a stent implant, I think it is reasonable to expect I may find some others who have had some similar experiences that can be shared. nothing more or less... I mean, if discussing a condition 'this severe on mtbr is a really bad idea' why does the thread exist in the first place???

It always, well I guess at this point it doesn't actually amaze me, the level of totally irrelevant information you can get on forum's.... trolling and haters have always been part of the deal dating all the way back to those lame AOL chat rooms.

I suppose this is why we live in the post fact, everything is fake, the global conspiracy is coming to get me world we do...

jesus, I guys just wants to hear some feedback and the flamers can't resist...


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Time flies.....it's been 3 years since I posted to this thread! Anyways.....ExPat51: Looking over your posts as well as MSU Alum's, I have to say his advice is sound, though it may not be what you want to hear. The only true advice you need to listen to is your cardiologist. Only he or she can determine when and how hard you can approach your riding from here on out. 

I've had my stent procedure done in early 2011 and since then, like clockwork, I see my cardiologist every 6 months. Echo cardiogram each visit. Every 4 years, a stress test. Every 6 months prior to seeing him, bloodwork to see where my cholesterol levels are at.

For every person who undergoes stenting, we have entered a new phase in our life. Things have changed. Because of our stenting, the days of hard charging up a hill has to be modified to our new normal. That's the one thing I really got out of cardiac rehab was that we need to be aware of our max heart rates for our age group and stay below those limits. 

Regards to my stenting in 2011, it took months to get my breath and stamina back up. Heck, I was not allowed to go kayaking as it involved lifting my 60 pound boat atop my car....no heavy lifting allowed in order to allow the groin catherization to completely heal up. Part of my new "normal"....

I've no idea what the health care situation is like in Croatia, but here in the US, it's pretty much standard procedure for a post-stent patient to undergo a period of cardiac rehab; which gives the patient a good idea of how hard they can push themselves while under the direct care of cardiac trained nurses. 

Make no mistake, ExPat, when we have our cardiac systems manipulated, we just entered into a whole new normal that defines our lives going forward.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

expat51 said:


> Again, I get that this is not a space for medical advice, but given the thread specifically references riding with a stent implant, I think it is reasonable to expect I may find some others who have had some similar experiences that can be shared. nothing more or less... I mean, if discussing a condition 'this severe on mtbr is a really bad idea' why does the thread exist in the first place???
> 
> It always, well I guess at this point it doesn't actually amaze me, the level of totally irrelevant information you can get on forum's.... trolling and haters have always been part of the deal dating all the way back to those lame AOL chat rooms.
> 
> ...


Sharing experiences is the reason for this little forum. I think we all agree that everyone is an individual, and thus needs professional guidance and rehab to get the best results.

All's I can do is share my buddies' experience with you, and wish you the best.


----------



## expat51 (Jul 29, 2020)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Time flies.....it's been 3 years since I posted to this thread! Anyways.....ExPat51: Looking over your posts as well as MSU Alum's, I have to say his advice is sound, though it may not be what you want to hear. The only true advice you need to listen to is your cardiologist. Only he or she can determine when and how hard you can approach your riding from here on out.
> 
> I've had my stent procedure done in early 2011 and since then, like clockwork, I see my cardiologist every 6 months. Echo cardiogram each visit. Every 4 years, a stress test. Every 6 months prior to seeing him, bloodwork to see where my cholesterol levels are at.
> 
> ...


Now this is the type of response I have been looking for. No pure medical insight, nor recommendations for my own save to work with my own doctors, but perspective of what the path is like and what one can possibly expect, understanding that we each have individual experiences that have to be accounted for.

THX


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

expat51 said:


> trolling and haters have always been part of the deal dating all the way back to those lame AOL chat rooms.


You know, emphasizing that you need to follow the advice and supervision of your cardiologist is not trolling and hating.
You are exceedingly sensitive!


----------



## expat51 (Jul 29, 2020)

MSU Alum said:


> You know, emphasizing that you need to follow the advice and supervision of your cardiologist is not trolling and hating.
> You are exceedingly sensitive!


No, just got no time for people who have nothing of actual value to contribute. I know to listen to my cardiologist and follow a plan as we set it up going forward, and truly, I see that as self explanatory, (as in abundantly obvious on its face), but of course you neglect your other statements such as "_You're not going to find anyone of the same age, physiology, injury or intervention as you to make meaningful comparisons" when the entire thread is devoted to just to a subject that one could reasonably expect to find SOMEONE who may have relevant experience to share is straight up trolling from my perspective. Had you rolled with a simple, 'hey, look, you're clearly in a tough spot and no matter what you may find here, the best advice is to stick with whatever regime your cardiologist gives you', but that's neither the tone not the intent of your post. People express things in a certain way for a reason, and your statement was without question, at best, condescending. I don't know maybe you have a need to make yourself feel superior or what, but if you just look at how some others here made statements that were, realistically not that far off in terms of factual information provided, but from a totally different perspective, your inclination to trolling is pretty clear. My guess is a deep dive into your general responses and communication here on the forum in general would likely demonstrate that, but I ain't got the time nor do I give a crap. really, like I said, flamers gonna flame. Just cause you state the obvious doesn't make it any better, in fact it makes it more of a flame cause as I said, you can come at it positively, or __negatively, fairly clear which is your perspective..._


----------

